# We now carry Leatherique



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We now carry Leatherique for all that love it so much.

I figured we carried Leather Master one of the best leather care companies out there....

So why not carry another one of the biggest names out there Leatherique.

We have some really great intro prices on Leatherique Prestine Clean and Rejuvenator Oil.

Take a look after Rejuvenator Oil and Prestine Clean

















As well take a look at the instructions/how to's here.


----------

